# Wild camping spots around Devon & Cornwall Coasts



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Has anyone got any recommendations for wild camping spots around Devon & Cornwall Especially South Cornwall, we are looking for sites near the coast as we will be there for scuba diving.
THANKS
Paul & Jackie


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

There are a few wild sites in the SW shown on the MHF Campsite map

Click here << then filter by Wild camping spot.

We could do with more wild spots on the map so if you find any please add them.

Best of luck with the trip..

Mike


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I've spent a bit of time (3 summers) in Cornwall and have always found the CL's to be excellent value. Some of the working farm CL's are only £3 a night ... you can't beat a price like that for the feeling of safety it brings you. 

We had a friend who spent an entire summer in layby's etc - he'd park up near a beach with his family (2 adults, 2 kids, 2 dogs, during the day and find a farm gate or layby at night .... personally I would not consider this relaxing. I like getting back to my patch of scrub and stoking up the bbq and kicking back in the hammock till bedtime


----------

